# Weasel huntin'



## Alexz7272 (Nov 18, 2016)

So we've caught TWO weasels on camera. They attacked at 6 pm, 15 minutes before I got home from work. So we've made some traps....


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 18, 2016)

How big is that trap? Weasels may require more "snap"  than that


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 18, 2016)

Weasels are actually pretty small critters. small, very long and very thin... major reason why they can fit through a hole the size of a quarter. Best of luck killing them!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Nov 18, 2016)

Oh dont worry, those are rat traps, not mouse traps. Much bigger and powerful


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 18, 2016)

Oh OK I see it  now.  Hard to see pics on a little cell phone screen! Good luck!


----------



## TAH (Nov 19, 2016)

Good luck catching the stinkers


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 21, 2016)

Well @Alexz7272 any Luck with the weasel?


----------



## Baymule (Nov 21, 2016)

Got pictures?


----------



## TAH (Dec 3, 2016)

Any luck Alex?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2016)

I've been wondering too…


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 3, 2016)

Me too! @Alexz7272 you've been MIA lately...  Care to update us?


----------

